# "Einfache" Abfahrt vom Monte Baldo



## Canyon-Freak (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

bin im Juni für 4 Nächte mit meiner Freundin am Gardasee in Malcesine.
Wir haben unsere Mountainbikes dabei, wobei meine bessere Hälfte erst mit dem Mountainbiken begonnen hat.

Gibt es ein Abfahrt vom Monte Baldo, welche man als Anfängerfreundlich bezeichnen kann?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Muffley (28. Mai 2012)

ich denke die einfachste Abfahrt vom Monte Baldo runter ist der "Navene Trail", auch bekannt als Wanderweg Nr. 6.
Ist einfach zu finden: Fahrstrasse hoch bis links die Antennenmasten auftauchen, dort rechts in den Forstweg rein und immer geradeaus bis zu einer Gabelung mit einem Schild welches rechts nach Navene weist (nicht vorher in den mit einer Schranke abgesperrten Weg einbiegen!). Von der Abzweigung an der Fahrstrasse sind das 300 hm, die richtig wehtun... Ab der Gabelung kann man sich nicht mehr verfahren, der Weg ist dann durchgängig markiert. 

Der 6er lässt sich ganz gut fahren, ist aus meiner Sicht einer der flowigsten Trails am Gardasee. Natürlich gibt's auch da das gardaseeübliche Schottergerümpel und ein paar Ecken sind ein bisschen anspruchsvoller, vor allem wenn man's zum ersten mal fährt und die Linie nicht gleich sieht. Diese Stellen sind aber nie länger als 10 m und dann kann man auch mal schieben. Du kommst dann unten in Navene raus und bis in 10 min in Malcesine. 

Falls ihr den Monte Baldo per Shuttle hochfahrt, gäbe es noch die Alternative vor dem 6er ein Stück auf dem Coast Trail zu fahren, dazu geht's erst auf der Fahrstrasse weiter hoch bis zu einer Hütte, dort gibt's ein Schild "Coast Trail", dieser mündet dann in den Forstweg der zum 6er führt. Weiter runter würde ich den Coast Trail aber nicht fahren, der wird im Verlauf recht anspruchsvoll und ein Anfänger hat da garantiert keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (28. Mai 2012)

Haben vor mit der Seilbahn zum Monte Baldo hochzushutteln ....


----------



## Muffley (28. Mai 2012)

Ok, dann kommst Du ja sowieso 'von oben' Richtung 6er und dann würde ich das Coast Trail Segment in jedem Fall mitnehmen.
Mit Seilbahnunterstützung geht der 6er auch 2-3 mal am Tag.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thomas79 (28. Mai 2012)

Erinnert mich an meine erste Befahrung des 6ers. Unterwegs immer mal wieder schiebende Pärchen getroffen, wo die Frau ununterbrochen auf den Mann einschimpfte


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2012)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Abfahrt vom Monte Baldo, welche man als *Anfängerfreundlich* bezeichnen kann?


Wenn das die Frage war und du eine ehrliche Antwort willst, dann lautet diese: nein!

Vergiss die Antwort von Muffley, der dir den Navene-Trail als 6er verkaufen will. 
Der Bocca di Navene-Trail ist der 634, der 6er ist der "Dosso dei Roveri" und der führt nach Navene und beide sind absolut nichts für Anfänger. 
Und vom Coast-Trail würde ich als Anfänger auch besser die Finger lassen.
Du hast ansonsten danach ernsthafte Beziehungsprobleme. 

Jede Abfahrt von der Bergstation auf der westlichen Seite des Kamms hinunter an den See ist alles andere als einfach. 
Eine einfachere Abfahrt vom Baldo würde höchstens "hintenrum" führen, allerdings mit Bergauffahrt zum Rifugio Graziani, dann über die "strada brentegana" nach Nago. 
Aber auch da hat's Abschnitte drin, die nicht anfängerfreundlich sind. Und der Rückweg entlang der Uferstraße ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. Mai 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> ... Und der Rückweg entlang der Uferstraße ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.



Und das ist noch freundlich ausgedrückt. Ansonsten hat isartrails in jedem Punkt Recht.

Anfängerfreundlich ist es nur Richtung Lago di Cavenide (oder so ähnlich, isartrails weiß sicher, wie der richtig heißt).

Ich hab meine Freundin jetzt beim Festival vom Passo Nota über den Passo Rocchetta geschickt. Sie ist sehr sportlich, war aber rein mental schon am Ende danach. Und wir hatte keine Auffahrt sind zum Nota geshuttlet.

Falls ihr das ausprobieren wollt, an dem kleinen Häuschen teilt sich der Weg (ihr jetzt direkt auf dem Rocchetta), einer geht steil bergab, den AUF KEINEN FALL NEHMEN. Schön den oberen. Der mündet auf ein Forstautobahn, die nach rechts und ihr kommt automatisch in Pregasina aus. Viel Asphalt runter, aber es hilft ja nix. Die alte Ponale-Straße ist dafür noch mal schön (geht direkt vor dem fetten Tunnel rechts ab).

Ist aber halt die andere Lago-Seite. Man allerdings sehr schön mit der Fähre rüber fahren, tolles Erlebnis. Aber saukalt, unbedingt Jacke mitnehmen.


----------



## karstenr (29. Mai 2012)

Eine wirkliche einfache Variante wüste ich noch. Hier die Beschreibung von meiner nicht mehr vorhandenen Homepage.

Gruß Karsten

Von der Bergstation hinab zur Bocca di Navene (ca. 3Km) dann am Rücken des M. Baldo entlang (s. Moser 22 bei Bocca di Navene kommt die Straße vom M. Baldo runter). Diese Straße geht nun meist leicht bergan fast eben. Nach ca. 5-7Km geht es von ca. 1600m bergab auf 950m (immer rechts haltend am Berg entlang nach Süden) Dann geht es ein Stück leicht bergauf bis es rechts auf eine schmale Straße beschildert Ri. Alm Ime geht. Dieser Weg führt in Kehren hinauf bis er bei 1300m Höhe schlechter wird und in Schotter übergeht. Der Weg wird flacher und führt am Hang entlang Ri. Süden um den Berg herum (immer rechts haltend am Berg entlang). Die Pfade, welche im Moser beschrieben sind, gibt es nicht mehr. Der Weg bleibt ein breiter Forstsweg. Der Schotter ist z.T. etwas locker + tief. Der Weg hat einige sehr steile Rampen rauf + runter, die für viele nicht alle fahrbar sind (aber alles nur sehr kurz 20-50m). Irgendwann ist man um das M. Baldo Massiv herum und gelangt auf eine flache T-Kreuzung an der es links bergab geht. Bei dieser T-Kreuzung gibt es einen Hubschrauberlandeplatz. Ab hier ist es geteert. Der Weg führt einspurig nicht besonders steil hinab nach Prada (900m) nun kann man rechts hinauf nach Prada und über den Sattel (1152m) die extrem steile Straße hinunter (18-22%, wie in Moser 22 beschrieben) oder man fährt gleich links immer hinab nach Castelletto / Brenzone. Beide Varianten ab hier nur Teer mit oft sehr schöner Sicht auf den ganzen See. 

Bei der Tour mit dem Sattel sind es rund 800m HU bergauf sonst 500-600m HU. Bergab jeweils rund 1700m HU dazu (also 2500 / 2200m)


----------



## tri4me (30. Mai 2012)

karstenr schrieb:


> Eine wirkliche einfache Variante wüste ich noch. Hier die Beschreibung von meiner nicht mehr vorhandenen Homepage.
> 
> Oh sh..,
> was ist passiert? Die war doch richtig gut.
> ...


----------



## karstenr (30. Mai 2012)

Es war eine kostenlose Homepage + der Anbieter hat den Service eingestellt. Habe noch keine Zeit gefunden es woanders hochzuladen.


----------



## UncleHo (30. Mai 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Lago di Cavenide (oder so ähnlich, isartrails weiß sicher, wie der richtig heißt).



Cavedine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sockenmaus (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo, bin ganz frisch hier im Forum und würde mich dieser Frage allerdings gerne anschließen.
Wir sind nächste Woche auch am Lago in Torbole und wollen auch auf den Monte Baldo. Wir wollen mit dem Schiff nach Malcesine, mit der Gondel hoch, und von oben dann wieder Richtung Torbole abfahren.
Kann mir hier jemand eine schöne Route empfehlen? Route sollte aber auf keinen Fall zu "schwer" sein. Höhenmeter sind nicht das Problem, schwerer Trail schon. Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!


----------



## rapsac (31. Mai 2012)

Corno della Paura,  sehr schone aussicht Tour. PM mit email Adresse fur gpx. 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## weisser_rausch (31. Mai 2012)

einfache Abfahrten - auf der Strasse, ansonsten wirds schwierig mit einfachen Abfahrten. Wie schon Isartrails ausführte, ist der Navenetrail z. B. gespickt mit fettem grobem Geröll, da schiebst Du schnell mal 1.000 HM runter, weil das fast komplett durchgängig so ist. Und auf anderen Wegen siehts auch nicht viel besser bzw. leichter aus


----------



## powderJO (31. Mai 2012)

"einfach"  ist eben relativ. dosso di roveri kann man als anfänger imho schon mal versuchen - viele teile sind ziemlich flowig zu fahren für gardasee-verhältnisse und mittlerweile (saison läüft ja schon einige zeit) wurde sicher auch schon wieder eine gute spur durch den teilweise groben schotter gefräst. ein paar schwierige kehren und eventuell ein paar der steileren abschnitte unten kann man ja zur not schieben, ist nicht so schlimm. meine freundin war auch als anfängerin auf dem trail - damals noch mit ht und 100mm federweg und ist das allermeiste gefahren.


----------



## isartrails (31. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> "einfach"  ist eben relativ. dosso di roveri kann man als anfänger imho schon mal versuchen - viele teile sind ziemlich flowig zu fahren für gardasee-verhältnisse und mittlerweile (saison läüft ja schon einige zeit) wurde sicher auch schon wieder eine gute spur durch den teilweise groben schotter gefräst. ein paar schwierige kehren und eventuell ein paar der steileren abschnitte unten kann man ja zur not schieben, ist nicht so schlimm. meine freundin war auch als anfängerin auf dem trail - damals noch mit ht und 100mm federweg und ist das allermeiste gefahren.


Das seh ich anders. Meine Frau bikt seit 5 Jahren, ist also keine Anfängerin. Vom Dosso dei Roveri runter hat sie ca. 80 Prozent geschoben. Wenn du sie fragst, ob sie flowige Passagen vorgefunden hat, wird sie dich nur mitleidig anschauen.
Ich finde, du redest die Schwierigkeiten herunter. Wem nützt das?
Vielleicht ist es eine Frage des Talents - aber leicht ist was anderes, relativ hin oder her.


----------



## berkel (1. Juni 2012)

Ob man zurecht kommt, oder nicht, ist mMn weniger eine Frage des Talents/Fahrtechnik oder des Bikes, sondern viel mehr des (Selbst-)Vertrauens. Wir waren letzte Woche zum ersten Mal am Gardasee und selbst erfahrene Biker aus unserer Gruppe hatten teils massive Schwierigkeiten mit dem grobem Geröll, wo das Bike halt hin und her springt und beim Bremsen rutscht. Wenn man da kein Vertrauen aufbauen kann nutzt alles nichts und sie haben viele Passagen geschoben (auf den schwierigeren Trails) und gemeckert .
Auch ich hatte als durchaus technisch guter Fahrer am Anfang Probleme mit dem Geröll, schlicht weil ich den Untergrund nicht gewohnt bin.

Wenn man nicht sehr leidensfähig ist, sollte man am Anfang erstmal kleine Touren machen bevor man 1500Hm runter schiebt. Bei vielen Trails kann man ja zwischendrin einsteigen und erstmal testen. Ich kann leider keine Trailstipps geben, da ich mich dort nicht so gut auskenne.

PS:
An unserem Shuttletag waren bei der Fahrt zum Coast-Trail 4 Engländer (?) dabei, 2 Jungs und 2 Mädels mit offenbar sehr begrenzter MTB-Erfahrung. Nachdem sich einer gleich am Traileinstieg überschlagen hatte sind sie auf der Straße zurück gefahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macduffy (1. Juni 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das seh ich anders. Meine Frau bikt seit 5 Jahren, ist also keine Anfängerin. Vom Dosso dei Roveri runter hat sie ca. 80 Prozent geschoben. Wenn du sie fragst, ob sie flowige Passagen vorgefunden hat, wird sie dich nur mitleidig anschauen.
> Ich finde, du redest die Schwierigkeiten herunter. Wem nützt das?
> Vielleicht ist es eine Frage des Talents - aber leicht ist was anderes, relativ hin oder her.


Kann ich nur unterstützen. Auch die weiter oben gemachten Hinweise, daß es auf der Westflanke des Baldo keine Anfägerfreundlichen Trails gibt.
Ich habe mit meiner Tochter seinerzeit (da war sie 14 und definitiv Anfänger) die Tour von der Bergstation über Rif. Graziani, S.Valentino, Festa, Str. Bretagnana nach Torbole gemacht. (Von dort mit dem Dampfer nach Malcesine). Vor Festa wurde etwas geschoben, ist aber erträglich.
Ebenfalls Anfäger tauglich ist die Südumrundung über Cresta di Naole.
Da gibt es 2 kurze Steilrampen abwärts - aber nicht ausgesetzt - wo ein Anfäger besser schiebt; und ab der Malga Zocchi hat man fantastiche Blicke auf den See.
Die beiden Touren kann sich hier (Festa / Cresta di Naole):
http://www.garda-gps.de/track_funivia.html anschauen.


----------



## matschfinder (1. Juni 2012)

Ich empfehle Dir die Abfahrt über Bocca di Narvene, Bocca di Creer, San Giacomo, Festa, Dos Remite, Torbole. Wegverlauf über Strasse, Wald / Wiese und Schotter. Die Strecke hat allerdings auch 8oo Hm bergauf ist gut fahrbar bis vielleicht auf eine kurze Schotterabfahrt (hier schieben bergab für ungeübte), abwechselungsreich und mit schöner Aussicht.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2012)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Cavedine...



Vor einigen Jahren bin ich da auch mit meiner Freundin hin (über Arco, dann westlich vom Fluss, an Dro vorbei, etwas am Hang auf einem breiteren Weg, oder so.. ).

Das war super freundintauglich (Sie ist aber auch völlig nicht-MTB, insofern war das eher Kategorie schöne Radtour, mehr nicht)
und als kurze zwischenfrage:
Soweit ich mich noch entsinne, waren in der Nähe Schilder bzgl. biotop oder ähnlich. Darf man da eigentlich grundsätzlich fahren (auf den Wegen natürlich)? Oder muss man ein schlechtes Gewissen haben?


----------



## Deleted 81024 (23. April 2017)

Hallo Leute,
kennt jemand die "Mezzo Giro" Tour, mit der Seilbahn auf den Monte Baldo und dann laut Bike Führer von Andreas Albrecht mit Schwierigkeitsgrad S0 bis S1 runter ? Allerdings nochmal einige Gegenanstiege mit 900 Hm.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...d-gps-daten-zur-tour-monte-baldo.222414.2.htm

Interessieren würde mich ob es Bergab viel Asphalt hat oder doch auch auch möglichst viele flowige Trails ?

Schonmal Danke


----------



## chorge (27. April 2017)

Ganz ehrlich?! Gardasee ist einfach kritisch für Anfänger, die keinen Spaß dran haben, sich herauszufordern. Am ehesten würd ich noch den Tremalzo und weiter Rocchetta bis Pregasina empfehlen. Oder links runter zum Ledrosee abkürzen. Das sind "normale" MTB Touren im klassischen Sinn. Der Altissimo ist immer hart. Wer auch als Anfänger daran Freude hat, der hat viel Spaß - Erfahrungsgemäß geht der Schuss aber nach hinten los, wenn man der Freundin da was von Flow und "geht schon" erzählt! 
Lago liebt man oder hasst man! Dazwischen gibts nur wenig!


----------



## karstenr (13. Mai 2017)

Die Tour im Süden um den M. Baldo herum mit den Gegenanstiegen habe ich in diesem Thema am 29.05.2012 beschrieben. Es ist alles nur Forstweg + Straße, kein Trail, technisch sehr einfach.


----------

